# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Taksat ne Shqiperi

## Estella

Vendosja e taksave ka effecte te ndryshme positive dhe negative. Por a mundet qe nje shtet te egzistoje pa to?

Deshira ime eshte qe ne kete teme te trajtohen dhe diskutohen disa nga pyetjet a meposhtme;

Cfare effektesh kane taksat në rritjen e çmimeve të mallrave të konsumit të përditshëm?
Disa mendojne se taksat i adresohen kryesisht bizneseve  të madha, sa e vertete eshte kjo?
Sa perqind te te ardhurave duhet te takson? A duhet te kete dallime midis mallrave te importuare dhe ato vendase?
Po taksa mbi konsumin e karburanteve?
A duhet te taksohen njerzit per mallrat qe blejne?

Vendosja e taksave per mallrat e importuar per mendimin tim do të shtojë tregun për prodhuesit shqiptarë. Gjithashtu mendoj se taksat duhet ti adresohen kryesisht bizneseve te madha por edhe atyre te vogla sepse 95% e bizneseve ne Shqiperi jane ato individe dhe vetem 5 % jane korporata (Corporation).
Jam shume dakord qe njerzit duhet te paguajne taksa por mendoj se eshte e domosdoshme qe nje agjensi perkatese duhet te kontrollonte dhe mbikqyrte veprimet.
A eshte kjo dicka e amrritshme tani per ekonomine dhe shtetin Shqipetar?

----------


## Firewall1

Tema e taksave eshte nje teme shume e gjere ku mund te flitet shume per to, nje shtet pa taksa nuk mund te kete por dhe vetem me taksa nuk mund te mbahet. Imagjinoni sa shume para do tju duhej sikur policia te ishte me para, urgjenca me para etj, per kete sherbejne taksat si takse solidariteti etj etj. Taksat cojne ne nje rritje cmimesh ne mallrat (ne te gjithe mallrat duke perfshire si ato te konsumit te perditshem dhe ato jo te konsumit te perditshem). Taksat i perkasin te gjitheve jo vetem bizneseve te medha dhe si perfundim keto rendojne mbi konsumatorin, taksa ashtu si dhe tatimet jane:
1. Proporcionale
2. Progresive
3. Regresive
Ku secila ka efektet e saj pozitive ose negative. Ne Shqiperi eshte bere nje kapercim i ndarjes se tatimeve sipas ligjit te '96 ku kemi TVSH fikse per te gjithe mallrat prej 20%. Ne France kemi TVSH te ndare ne 4 nenndarje ku tatim me te madh kane mallrat e luksit dhe tatim shume te vogel mallrat e konsumit te perditshem.

----------


## alvi

Flat tax!  pastaj jane dhe unconstitutional!

----------


## Vinny_T

Firewall1,
Po te bisedosh me njerez te ndryshem, ekonomiste, nenpunes te tatimeve....per sistemin e taksave te gjithe te pergjigjen qe kemi te njetin si Franca! Po te hysh shume pak ne detaje, shume shpejt arrin te kuptosh qe jane me mijera kilometra larg si sisteme.
Ne çdo shtet duhen taksta, pasi ato jane nje e ardhur per te finacuar administraten e shtetit, policine, mjeksine....e keshtu me rradhe. Shembujt e modelet jane te ndryshme, nga ato me sistem drejtuar socializmit si vendet nordike ku dhe taksat jane nga me te lartat, e deri ne kapitalistet si Anglia dhe USA.
Si çdo sistem i ngritur nga njeriu te dyja sistemet kane te mirat dhe te metat e veta.
Po te pyetesh nje amerikan per sistemet nordike te pergjigjet qe jane absurde dhe shteti te merr shumùe para nga ato qe fiton...Po te pyesesh nje nordik per kapitalizmin amerikan do te pergjigjet qe eshte nje sistem i eger, egoist ku secili mendon per vete dhe shteti pothuajse mungon per zgjidhjen e problemeve sociale.
Ndermjet ketyre sistemeve me duket se eshte dhe ekulibri i nje sistemi sa me ideal per njeriun. Nga te dy keta sisteme ka gjera per tu marre dhe gjera per tu lene menjane.
Me duket me se e drejte qe nje varse floriri te jete e taksuar me shume ( ne perqindje flasim gjithmone) se sa nje produkt ushqimor, pasi nuk kane te njeten rendesi ne jeten e njeriut.
Ne Shqiperi vetem 5% e xhiros vjetore mund te investohet per zhvillimin e ndermarjes ( dmth harxhe sherbimesh tregetare ku futen shume aspekte, bileta avioni, hotele, dreka darka me kliente, peshqeshe......e gjithashtu per pjesen e marketingut dhe publicitetit qe jane faktore kryesore per zhvillimin e metejshem te nje ndermarjejeje) dhe qe njohen nga sherbimet e tatimeve, pjesa tjeter e investuar tatohet sikur te bente pjese ne fitimin e ndermarjes!!! ABSURDE me kete politike pjesa me e madhe e sipermaresve i bije te kene vetem projekte afatshkurtra per ndermarje t e tyre.

----------


## Estella

ku Franca e ku Shqiperia.as qe behet fjale per ti krahasuar ato te dyja. Vinny ka bere nje krahasim teper te bukur te cilin kisha ndermend te beja edhe une. Por sill ketu edhe sistemin e taksimit ne Kanada ku shume sherbime jane gratis nga shteti dhe taksat nuk jane shume te larta.

----------


## Toro

Asnje shtet nuk mund te ekzistoje pa taksa.Madje edhe ne shume te reklamuaren nga komunistet -Shqiperine socialiste "i vetmi vend ne bote pa taksa" ato ekzistonin por ishin te fshehura.Shteti i kontrollonte te ardhurat e cdo njesie prodhuese ne menyre te drejteperdrejte duke u dhene te punesuarve nje lemoshe e cila atehere quhej "rroge mujore".
Dhe dicka tjeter.Nje menyre indirekte tatimi jane edhe lojerat e ndryshme qe organizon shteti si:Llotarite, Telebingot etj.Ne SHBA psh. kur thuhet se dikush fiton 100 milione dollare( para te cilat i administrojne shtetet perkatese nepermjet llotarive te ndryshme) ne fakt atij i jepet rreth 60% nga kjo shume.Pjesa tjeter mbahet per taksa te ndryshme por edhe fitime te kompanise qe organizon llotarine , fitimet e se ciles gjithashtu tatohen!!!
SA ME I VARFER TE JETE SHTETI AQ ME SHUME LLOTARIRA ORGANIZON!!!
Gjobat te cilat ve policia (cilado lloj policie) jane nje menyre indirekte tatimi, perderisa parate qe dalin nga keto gjoba shkojne per te mbuluar deficitet e buxhetit te cdo shteti, qyteti, lokaliteti etj.
Secili shtet nuk gjykohet se sa pak apo sa shume taksa ve, por se si i administron dhe si i perdor te ardhurat nga taksat.Keqperdorimi , shperdorimi dhe mosadministrimi korrekt i taksave sjellin pasoja te menjehershme ne ekonomine e cdo shteti.Si krahasim mund tju jap Korene e Veriut (nje shtet zyrtarisht pa taksa) dhe Korene e Jugut nje shtet me ekonomi "tiger" dhe me politike tatimore te qarte E para harxhon(lexo hedh poshte) 29% te buxhetit shteteror ne armatime dhe shpenzime ushtarake ( per mendimin tim as qe kane per tiu nevojitur ndonjihere) , ndersa e dyta vetem 3% te buxhetit shteteror i dispozon per te njejten arsye.Konkluzionet jane tuajat.
Me respekt Toro.

----------


## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

Mire eshte qe shteti te veje taksa. Shtet pa taksa s'ka kuptim. 
Pastaj c'flasim kot ne..ja ku e ke faktin Shqiperia qe s'ka taksa eshte shtet i varfer, amerika taksa sa te duash edhe ekonomia gjithmone dhe ne rritje eshte.

----------


## ilir_m

Jam  anetar i Forumit nga pak kohe dhe munda ta lexoj temen vetem sot. Sistemet fiskale jane te ndryshem dhe avokatet e secilit sistem kane lista te gjata argumentesh ne mbrojtje te te vetit. Une do desha me teper te perqendrohem ne çfare do te ishte optimale per Shqiperine per momentin.

Per Shqiperine, ashtu si per çdo ekonomi te ngjashme (dmth te vogel e te ndrydhur), une jam partizan i nje sistemi te lehte fiskal. Pra pak taksa e pak shpenzime shteterore. Ekonomia ka nevoje te marre fryme e te levize e lirshme nga aksesoret e zbukurimet e teperta. Ajo qe ndodh sot eshte pikerisht e kunderta. Nen mburojen e konceptit te "shtetit social" kemi ndertuar nje sistem taksash aq te rende sa te ndrydhe biznesin e vogel e te mesem e te mos lejoje formimin e atij te madh. Te jemi realiste, Shqiperia nuk ka nje ekonomi (per momentin) ku mund te zgjedhesh te kesh nje shtet te tille "social". Kur te vije koha, ndoshta. 

Sistemi i tejngarkuar i tatimeve eshte vetem gjysma e se keqes. Kur shikojme anen tjeter te medaljes, ate qe duhet te jete e ndritur ne kete rast, pra shpenzimet e medha qe mund te bejme me keto taksa, e qe do ta shtynin ekonomine perpara, duket se ajo çalon akoma me shume. Shpenzimet qeveritare ne Shqiperi jane te mjerueshme. Arsyet per kete jane dy. E para eshe se i njejti sistem fiskal i shtyn biznesmenet t'a evitojne ate ne menyra te paligjshme, tashme norme e çdo biznesi ne Shqiperi. Kjo ben qe te ardhurat e shtetit te jene te vogla. Arsyeja e dyte (ndoshta e para per nga pasojat) eshte "ferkimi" i madh qe ka sistemi ne Shqiperi. Pa perdorur shume eufemizma, ne Shqiperi taksat dhe fondet vidhen, perdoren per interesa vetjake, "humbin",etj. Kjo eshte me e keqe se defiçiti me serioz buxhetor. Puna e perbashket e ketyre dy elementeve e ben ekonomine tone ajo qe eshte sot.

Firewall1 permendi sistemin Francez (dhe jo vetem) te diferencimit te TVSH'se. Per mendimin tim ne vend qe ti thurim lavde sistemit me krenari te pajustifikuar do te ishte me mire te benim kritika e ndryshime te tilla. 

Me vjen keq qe fola vetem ne teori, pa sjelle vlera konkrete, por te gjesh te tilla qe te jene te besueshme per Shqiperine eshte shume e veshtire. Informacionet dhe statistikat jane shume te ndryshme dhe ne menyre te dushme te anshme. Ne rastin e enteve shteterore ajo qe has me teper ehste ne nje mori informacionesh te nderlikuara dhe me pak thelb. Kjo eshe nje menyre per te krijuar disinformim dhe hedh edhe nje here nje hije te erret dyshimi mbi pastertine e qellimeve te nepunesve te ketyre enteve.

Tema eshte shume e bukur! 

ILIR MAÇI

----------


## ganoid

edhe une mendoj qe nje vend si shqiperia duhet te kete nje ngarkese te vogel dhe nje influence te vogel ne zhvillimet ekonomike.
shteti me keto lloje taksash po e shtrydh  biznesin e vogel dhe te mesem dhe cdo dite e me shume ligji behet nga nje pjese e vogel njerezish te cilet influencojne (ose mund te jene vete) njerez me pushtet qe vendos mbi madhesine e taksave.
per mendimin tim shteti duhet te jete nje partner i ekonomise dhe jo nje shef i saj. ajo duhet ti krijoje kushtet investimeve si dhe rritjeve te aktiviteteve prodhuese dhe kete duke i garantuar investitoreve nje stabilitet ekonomik (flas per  banken qendrore dhe rolin qe duhet te luaj ajo ne stabilitetin e lekut dhe monedhave te tjera) si dhe stabilitetin politik. shteti duhet te vendose qetesi dhe rend. gjykatat duhet te jene me te  pergjegjshme ne vendimet e tyre dhe ne mbrojtjen e te drejtave te biznesit.

----------


## Estella

C'fare rekomandimesh do ti benit pushtetareve dhe ekonomistave shqipetare qe Shqiperia te funksjonoje krah per krah me disa nga shtetet e zhvilluara perendimore?

----------


## ilir_m

Rekomandimet e mia e kam bere edhe me pare ne lidhje me krimin e organizuar (tek Shtypi dhe Politika) por do ti bej edhe ketu me te permbledhura e me te perqendruara ne aspektin ekonomik.

Zgjidhja ime do te ishte nje sistem fiskal i lehtesuar dhe i krasitur nga te gjitha shpenzimet qe nuk jane te domosdoshme. Zvogelimi drastik i te dy kraheve nuk do te krijonte nje rritje te paperballueshme te defiçitit buxhetor. Me konkretisht vlera e tatuar e pergjithshme nuk duhet te kaloje 20 perqind te GDP. Shpenzimet do te ishinte perqendruara tek arsimi, shendetesia (nje investim afatgjate e shume i vlefshem) administrata (e pashmangshme por prapseprape e zvogeluar) dhe drejtesia. Nje sistem i mire i drejtesise do te mbulonte mungesat e tjera te administrates per nje fare kohe. Deri atehere kur nje zgjidhje me komplekse e nje shtet me social te jete i mundur. Ne pak fjale qe makina e ekonomise shqiptare te ece duhet lehtesuar nga pesha e sistemit fiskal (flas ketu per taksa dhe shpenzime sepse nuk mund te konceptohen apo zgjidhen veç) dhe e lubrifikuar nga nje administrate e vogel dhe e shpejte ne saje te sistemit gjyqesor.

Me respekt 
ILIRI

----------


## ganoid

per sa i peket lehtesisie se taksave edhe une jam dakort,pasi ekonomia shqiptare duhet te marri fryme lirisht.por edhe ketu ka dicka qe duhet konsideruar.shqiperia eshte nje vend ku diferenca ekonomike eshte e ndjeshme dhe si e tille mund te kalohet lehte ne monopolizem,prandaj  tani shqiperise i nevojitet nje qeveri elastike.
se dyti une mendoj se shqiperia ka shume ekonomiste qe kane idera ne koke dhe qe mund ta ndihmojne  ekonomine shqipetare.vetem se gjeja me e veshtire eshte ti transformosh keto idera  ne realitet nepermjet qeverise.pra,qe te behen realitet keto ide,duhet te kemi nje qeveri e cila qendron shume fuqishem mbi cdo lob shqiptar dhe te huaj qe operon ne shqiperi.´
pra qeveria duhet te mos ndikohet nga keto "pengesa" te ekononomise moderne.
kjo eshte e keqja me e madhe ne qeverine shqipetare pasi ajo varet nga njerez me fuqi  ne ekonomi dhe politike. nje pjese e mire e ketyre individve jane ne partine socialiste parti qe ka nen kontroll qeverine dhe si te tille ndikojne ne vendimmarrjet e organit exekutiv.

----------


## Vinny_T

Qe te flitet per politike fiskale efikase duhet patjeter vullneti politik per ta propozuar dhe votuar kete politike. Ne Shqiperi kjo gje ngelet utopi e plote pasi le ti leme menjane enderat e te flasim realisht pjesa me e madhe e politikaneve qe qeverisin vendin jane te implikuar drejtepersedrejti me krimin e organizuar, trafiqet dhe kondrabanden e karburanteve, alkoolit e duhanit... e deri ne trafiqet e droges. Pa shtuar ketu dhe vjedhjet skandaloze ne çdo tender te administrates shteterore apo çdo dikasteri, si dhe dhenjen e liçensave, lejeve te ndertimit....lista eshte e gjate dhe per ti verifikuar nese jane te verteta apo jo mund te pyetet çfardo personi qe ka te beje me keto lloj bizneses.
Atehere kur pjesa me e madhe e parave fitohen ne menyre te jashteligjeshme e duke thyer çdo norme e kaluar çdo limit e parameter normal perendimor me duket e kote qe te enderojme per permirsimin e sistemit fiskal. Perkundrazi leverdia e çdo pushtetari dhe parlamentari ne Shqiperi eshte qe te kete nje sistaem sa me te komplikuar fiskal ne menyre qe tu lere hapesire per te abuzuar. Sistemi fiskal shqiptar eshte i ndertuar nga te njerez te pa afte dhe i adaptuar ne menyre perfekte per parazite.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Sistemet fiskale kudo ne bote jane te nderlikuara per ato arsye qe permendi dhe Vinny.
Ajo Flat Tax, qe propozon dhe Steve Forbes ne USA, do te ishte shume ide e mire ne Shqiperi.
TE vihet ne vend te sistemit progresiv te taksave, le te jete nje koeficient p.sh. prej 15-17% dhe ta paguajne te gjithe.
NEse je i zoti, puno, fito, paguaj taksat dhe le te ngelen dhe me shume te zgjerosh biznesin, ne vend qe te detyrohesh te perdoresh lloj lloj menyrash te paligjshme per tiu shmangur taksave pasi ndeshkohesh se je i suksesshem.

----------


## Estella

N.q.s do te vendoset nje Flat tax sic e kane permendur disa me lart a duhet te ndryshoje kjo nga sasia apo shume qe dikush fiton?

P.sh. Deri ne 100,000 (mije) leke ne muaj paguhet nje sasi e caktuar. Qe ne 100,001 deri ne 250,000( mije) nje perqindje pakez e e larte. Shume shtete ndjekin kete procedure dhe kane arritur nje sukses te madh.

A duhet te taksohen te gjithe njerzit? Sektori privat dhe shteteror? Pse dhe pse jo?

----------


## Vinny_T

Taksat jane te domosdoshme ne zhvillimin e nje vendi po vendosja e tyre pa nje strategji largpamese per zhvillimin e ekonomise se vendin mund te çoje drejt katastrofes dhe te rrenoje ekonomine e te gjithe vendit. Ja nje shembull ku shteti nuk merr parasysh asnje problem te investitorit ( aq me teper i huaj) dhe mosçarja e kokes nga ana e ministrit Doda ka çuar ne mbylljen e uzines se vetme te fosfatit dhe nxjerrjen ne rruge te 52 e familjeve te punonjesve te kesaj uzine.
Pa folur per pasojat dhe imazhin negativ qe institucionet me te larta shqiptare krijojne neper bote.

Lac, mbyllet Superfosfati, shperthejne polemikat

Koncesionaret franceze, vendosen te mbyllin uzinen e prodhimit te plehrave kimike, me e madhja ne vend. Qeveria ka urdheruar nga ana e saj qe te rikthehen menjehere sherbimet e rojes ne objekt

Kompania koncesionare franceze Eveltrade mbyll Uzinen e Superfosfatit ne Lac ndersa qeveria reagoi energjikisht, duke kerkuar rikthimin e menjehershem te ruajtjes se objektit. Nje shkrese e mberritur ne filllimviti ne zyrat e kesaj uzine, nga Franca, ka bere qe te ekzekutohet menjehere urdheri i francezeve, per mbylljen e uzines kombetare dhe largimin e te gjithe ekipit punonjes. Ne uzine punonin 52 punetore dhe specialiste qe me urdherin e kompanise koncesionare, mbeten pa pune. Gjithashtu eshte urdheruar dhe largimi i te gjithe personelit te rojeve te uzines. Kjo ka sjelle shqetesim per te ardhmen e uzines dhe rrezikun qe i kanoset nga demtimi i mundshem i elementeve keqberes. Burime qe i referohen drejtuesve ne uzine, pohuan per gazeten se presidenti i firmes franceze Eveltrade, egjiptiani Ali Mzjan, ka urdheruar mbylljne uzines, duke dhene dhe shkaqet qe, sipas tij, cuan ne kete vendim. Z.Mezjan thote se cmimi i larte i energjise elektrike edhe pse uzina hyn ne objektet e industrise se rende, tarifa e larte dhe e ujit te pijshem dhe tarifat e larta doganore, jane arsyet qe cuan ne mbylljen e uzines. Uzina e Superfosfatit, e vetmja ne vend, sipas punonjesve te saj dhe stafit drejtues, ndodhet ne kushte optimale pune. Prej kohesh, ajo vazhdon te prodhoje edhe per vendet jashte Shqiperise si Kosove, Maqedoni, Greqi, Itali etj. Se fundi, pritej dhe hedhja ne treg e prodhimit me te ri te plehrave te kombinuara fosfatike, me efektivitet te larte per kultura te ndryshme bujqesore. Arben Nikolli

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Per mendimin tim, nuk ka pse te behne te tilla diferencime, midis atyre qe fitojne me shume, dhe atyre qe fitojne me pak.
qe te fitosh me shume, ke investuar ne shkolle, ke harxhuar kohe etj, dhe si perfundim tregu ka vendosur qe aftesite e tua te paguhen me shume se ato te dikujt tjeter.
Pra per te marre nje shembull vulgar fare.
Kemi nje kirurg e cili e zeme se fiton 100000 leke ne vit.
Kemi dhe nje murator i cili fiton 20000 leke ne vit.
E perse ata duhen taksuar me perqindje te ndryshme?
Pse doktori i cili shpeton jeten e njerezve te paguaje 40000 leke ne taqksa ndersa muratori vetem 2000?
Ne fund te fundit ata sherbimet e ofruara nga shteti i perdorin njesoj?
Pse doktori duhet penalizuar per aftesite e tij?
Kjoo mua me bie era komunizem (secili sipas aftesive, secili sipas nevojes) prandaj dhe jam kundra sistemit progresiv te taksimit.
Te gjithe kemi te njejtin detyrim ndaj shtetit.
Ne fund te fundit dhe sikur le ta zeme se do taksohen me te njejten perqindje, prap se pra doktori do paguaje 10% ta zeme, pra 10000 leke, ndersa muratori vetem 2000 leke.
Prandaj mendoj se flat tax eshte fair.
Ky eshte mendimi im te pakten.

----------


## Estella

Ushtar e kuptoj se ku e ke fjalen ti une thjesht kam ngritur disa pika diskutimi.

Atehere po te jap nje alternative tjeter.
Meqenese secili nga ne paguan te njejten sasi taksash e prese 5000 pese mije lek, a duhet qe edhe pensioni qe ne do te marrim te jete i barabarte me ate te nje kiurgu dhe muratori?

Une per veten time jam dakord qe te paguhet e njejta perqindje nga te gjithe personat pa perjashtim, por jo e njejta sasi. Dikush ben 200000 dhe dikush tjeter 100000 dhe qe te dy paguajne 5000 (Pese mije) lek taksa. sjam dakord sepse kirurgu nje dite te te kerkoje edhe pensionin me te larte sepse ka bere shkolle dhe puna e tij ka qene me me shume strese.

Kur flitet per perqindje te ndryshme taksimi duhet qe te flasim per kompani te ndryshme dhe jo per njerez. Taksimi ne perqindje te ndryshme i perfitimeve te kompanive. ( Me fal n.q.s jam shprehur jo shume qarte ne mesazhin e meparshem.)

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Kompanive gjithashtu, pasi une personalisht jam kunder nderhyrjes se shtetit ne sektorin privat.
Te taksohen me te njejtat perqindje, dhe te lejohet tregu te jete rregulator i ekonomise, pa kerkesa dhe oferta.
Flat tax, te ushtrohej per te gjithe njesoj, pa klauzola speciale, pa deductiond etj.
Pra p.sh. per firmat te jete 20%, per individed 15 dhe mireupafshim.
Nuk ka nevoje pse te komplikohet fare kodi fiskal, ne kete menyre do te ishte nja 19 rreshta ne vend te 100 librave me ligje e rregula dhe perjashtime.
Kompani nje perqindje te caktuar.
Individ nje perqindje te caktuar.
Asnje leshim, jo per femijet, jo per shkollen, jo per ilacet, jo po pse ti prodhon birra, jo po pse ti prodhon cigare.
Eshte shume e thjeshte dhe efikase per mendimin tim.

----------


## Vinny_T

Sistemet fiskale jane me te vertete te komplikuara megjithate nuk mund te thjeshtesohen deri ne ate pike sa te zbatohet "flat tax" pasi dhe ekonomia e rregullat e saj nuk jane kaq te thjeshta, as bota qe jetojme ...
Psh nje rast i thjeshte nqs do te donim te ngrinim nje ndermarje sot ne Shqiperi dhe do te na duhej te zgjidhnim vendndodhjen per ushtrimin e aktivitetit. Le te themi qe do te ishte nje ndermarje prodhimi keshtu qe nuk do te kishte rendesi se ku ndodhej vitrina e saj.
Atehere nqs taksat do te ishin ne te gjithe Shqiperine njesoj vendi i kesaj ndemarje do te zgjidhej sigurisht Tirana pasi nuk kishte ndonje arsye tjeter qe te mos vendosej ne Tirane.
Nqs ministria e rregullumit te teritorit do te bente si duhet punen e saj ne bashkepunim me qeverine atehere do te na shpallte bulqizen apo zona te tjera si zona te defavorizuara dhe ne keto zona detyrimisht per te terhequr investitoret do te aplikoheshin taksa me te ulta ne menyre qe popullsia te mos zhvendosej e gjitha ne Tirane apo Durres ....po te investonte dhe ne zonat rurale me qellim qe vendi te zhvillohej ne menyre sa me te harmonizuar. 
E dyta taksat qe vihen mbi floririn, duhanin, alkoolin eshte mese normale qe te jene me te larta se sa taksat qe vihen per dritherat, bulmetet, ushqimet e ndryshme....pasi dhe rendesia e tyre jetike nuk eshte e krahaseshme.
Sa per taksimin e investitoreve te huaj e kisha fjalen qe ne fillim duhen inkurajuar pasi blejne ne Shqiperi ndermarje te teknollogjive kineze, fusin ne to teknollogji moderne, punesojne shume familje te cilat pa keto investime do te gjeheshin rrugeve si dhe marrin rriskun te investojne ne nje vend qe eshte i pastabilizuar. Kur te vije dita qe sipermaresit e huaj te behen me te shumte e mbi te gjitha me serioze ne Shqiperi atehere le te taksohen te gjithe njesoj pasi Shqiperia sdo te kete me nevpje per ti favorizuar investitoret dhe kapitalet e huaja.

----------

